# Culpepper may be available soon!



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

From Profootballtalk.com

CHANCES ARE THAT CULPEPPER IS DONE

As of right now, the chances (we're told) of quarterback Daunte Culpepper returning to the Dolphins in 2007 are 60-40 against. If the Fins were somehow able to finagle both David Carr and Trent Green, the number would shoot to, in our view 99.9-0.1.

The vikes at least did something right in the past 2 years. But can we depend on the Qbacks we now have on our the roster :roll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The Vikes need to work on David Carr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Unless Childress is being coy, Carr is not on the Vikings "RADAR"!!
Not wanting to buy a used car and having to fix it. Stated that Carr has a release mechanics that is too low, among other faults noted in an article appearing recently in the Startribune.

I wonder how many season ticket holders have already declined the purchase of tickets this coming season? And will the streak of sell-outs still be intact after this year? Way too many holes to fill if we are counting on just the draft. :eyeroll:

jP


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Who's Culpepper? Was he a QB in the NFL? Must not have been much....oh wait... he wasn't.

bye, bye Daunte. I hear they are looking for Captains for charter boats on Lake Minnetaunken. :rollin:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I was not planning on renewing my season tickets for next year, the first time in 10 years. The Viking ticket office called me last week and told me that my season tickets had gone down in price by over $150 per seat. The price is the lowest it has been since 98. I decided to renew. I'm not sure why. I guess I figure there will most likely be a blackout or two so why not. I love the Vikes, win or lose. Sunday would not be the same watching the games from my couch. I thought my passion for the Vikes was dwindling after this season, but after all the Randy Moss to green bay talk happened a few weeks ago, I was as fired up as ever.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Alright jgat! Stay optimistic!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it's time for the vikes to make another Hershel Walker deal! Maybe a double H.W. deal, trade all their draft picks and good? players for Daunted and Randy! Remember how much they helped the Cowboys?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

This is the time to see the real fans. I will get my season tickets for sure. JGAT where were yours I will take them also. Now is the time to rise up and support our team. This year may not look good may not be good but aleast I will be there for them and love this team forever. Anybody who can't do that might as well go cheer for the colts.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Rock on!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

fargojohnson, I am renewing my tickets. Im in section 224. Where are you at? I agree, this is the time you will see the die hard fans. I'll always bleed purple no matter what. Being a Vikings fan is tough at times, especially when you are surrounded by cheeseheads.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Didn't he play for a rec. league team down in the cities? I think they had purple uniforms, but it's hard to keep track of all the city league teams. If I remember right they used to have another player that liked to ram into police officers with his car. Who in the heck was that team???


Two Words..........Jake Plummer!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought Peyton Manning was the QB of the Colts,,,hmmm must have fell asleep for a few years.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What college did Culpepper go to or did he go?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Central Florida


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

JGAT,

I'm in sec. 236 row 6 seats 8-11. Have you ever seen that dude who were like a rubber viking thing on his head and paints his whole head purple. Also he has a jersey with camo pants, his jersey number is 10 with TARK on the back. Anyway thats my section.


----------

